# An interesting project for those that live near an airport...



## Ilovemycam (Aug 19, 2013)

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lzl80tpR5H1qgk5a5o1_500.jpg

It came up under tilt shift with Google. I was looking for tilt shift street photography. Nothing good came up. I guess tilt shift is not good for street work. The airport photo is neat.


----------



## megnliz (Aug 20, 2013)

That's very cool!


----------



## Justman1020 (Aug 20, 2013)

That. Is. Awesome.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Sep 5, 2013)

Thats not a tilt shift really.


----------



## WW3 (Mar 24, 2014)

Interesting picture for sure. This would be interesting to see on the water with boats as well. Or with different colored paper airplanes for more of a challenge (to combine paper airplane making as well as throwing, and photographing the plane).


----------



## wfooshee (Dec 24, 2014)

It would take about six weeks to get that at the airport here........


----------

